# Pompano not listed NC surf fishing regulations = no limits???????



## smokinq13 (Jul 26, 2018)

In August we are going down to NC to the beach and while we're down there, we're going to be doing some surf fishing. We are aiming to catch anything but we really want to catch some pompano to grill up for dinner one night. So I been researching about limits, what we can keep and not but pompano isn't listed anywhere in the regulations (http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/recreational-fishing-size-and-bag-limits) … So I called down to the state park that we are going to be surf fishing at to ask about this and the guy said that if its not listed, there are not limits, which I found hard to believe. 

Does anyone have experience with fishing for pompano in N.C.? And if so what regulations do you follow/ heard of???


----------



## tom987 (Jul 26, 2018)

There is no size or possession limits for pompano.


----------



## rjob (Jul 26, 2018)

http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/statistics/comstat/pompano
Seems a number are caught on the commercial side but are not listed with limits on the recreational side
. Try the link above for a ncdenr # to call for info. Not a fisherman but do enjoy the seafood.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 26, 2018)

Dang, wish the limits here in FL and AL were no creel/size limits on Pomps.


----------



## smokinq13 (Aug 6, 2018)

Well checked again while getting my 10 day fishing license, there is no regulations for pomps... same as whitening and croakers... it's going to be a good week!


----------



## tom987 (Aug 6, 2018)

I don’t feel the trust smok....I don’t know why it has to be like this between us


----------



## smokinq13 (Aug 8, 2018)

tom987 said:


> I don’t feel the trust smok....I don’t know why it has to be like this between us


Sorry... we just have to go our separate ways, it just wont work! Lmao, i just wanted to be safe than paying fines for something i didnt know about


----------

